# '64 Lemans frame swap



## pkeane64 (Dec 21, 2019)

I recently purchased a ’64 Lemans project car. My plan is to do a Pro Touring frame off restoration. While searching the web, I came across a nice ’68-’72 GM A body convertible (boxed) frame. My question is how much different is a ’68 A Body compared to a ’64 A body frame? Thanks for any help.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

wwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
different
stick to a 64 65 frame


----------



## SPDMETL (Apr 30, 2011)

Link to frame if you don't want it?


----------



## pkeane64 (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks. The frame is at Riggins Engineering, Tommy Riggins 904-545-3479 or [email protected]. Text is better then calling.


----------

